# 25' Saber Cat by Gulf Coast Boats



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Just wanted to let you guys and gals know that the new 25' SaberCat will be in the Houston Boat Show. For those of you that are interested in looking at it first hand or that may have any questions.

Gulfcoastbayboats.com :texasflag


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks good....still can't deside if I like that step down in the front deck yet...probably need to see it in person


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

boltmaster said:


> Looks good....still can't deside if I like that step down in the front deck yet...probably need to see it in person


Agreed, would be nice if the elevated front deck came back to include the larger bow hatch as well. Good looking boat though look forward to seeing it at the show, looks like a hoss.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Hou-Chap said:


> Agreed, would be nice if the elevated front deck came back to include the larger bow hatch as well. Good looking boat though look forward to seeing it at the show, looks like a hoss.


Not to argue, but as you get older and less stable standing in a boat, you may like it just as is. I think it would give me a little more security as is.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

Awesome boat. Lots and lots of room. 

If you're pulling in a fish you sure aren't watching for the little step in the deck. I like the first step but the deck should be flat after that.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Looks good. Plain and simple.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

I met the new owner of Gulf Coast today at the Boat Show and he explained the new Saber Cat design and thought process, really cool guy. I must say that boat is well thought out and laid out great! You owe it to yourself to go check it out at the boat show.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> I met the new owner of Gulf Coast today at the Boat Show and he explained the new Saber Cat design and thought process, really cool guy. I must say that boat is well thought out and laid out great! You owe it to yourself to go check it out at the boat show.


Did you buy it?


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

It was tempting! Happy New Year bud!

Josh


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I kinda like that deck the way it is. I guess it's a matter of personal preference, can't make everyone happy. lol


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyone have any first hand experience on the water in it yet?


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Still nothing?


----------



## Capt. AB (Mar 1, 2012)

Should be a few in the water by now


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Saw 2 launching at west in marina a few weeks ago. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Contact Adam Doyal at Daily Limit Guide Service he just sold his.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

There was one in Jamaica Beach a few weeks ago. I didn't think much of the horses arse driving it, but it looked like a good fishing platform.


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Gulfcoast Boats have many Saber Cats out on the water. If you would like more informationâ€‹ on how they perform you can give Capt Curtis a call @ 409-526-4233 or David Gill a call @ 281-799-4691 David bought the very first Saber cat and he also installs Sea deck. If you would like more references on the Saber cat message me and I will be more then happy to get you in touch with the right ppl.


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Here are some more pictures of ones being built


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

George you the man! Keep it up


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

These look sweet!


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

paragod said:


> Contact Adam Doyal at Daily Limit Guide Service he just sold his.


 oops he had a El Pescador


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Really nice looking boats


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Very nice boats.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

For those that didn't make it to the summer boat show


----------



## ProOnly (Mar 20, 2017)

Has anyone been on one of these? Seriously considering one and interested in your thoughts.


----------



## ProOnly (Mar 20, 2017)

No one is running one of these?


----------



## jbibler (Oct 22, 2015)

ProOnly said:


> Has anyone been on one of these? Seriously considering one and interested in your thoughts.


I'm interested in these hulls as well, but not finding much first hand experience. Being an out of state buyer, i'm concerned with support from the builder if there was a warranty issue.

I'm a serious buyer, but it's hard to roll the dice on a new hull when there are proven quality hulls/companies for the same price with less risk.

Josh B.


----------

